# GRF 2011 total pageviews



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is the chart for 2011:

Impressive !

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/grf2011pageviews.jpg


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2012)

Very Impressive.


----------



## rusty (Jan 4, 2012)

Noxx said:


> Here is the chart for 2011:
> 
> Impressive !



Very.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Gil,
I just finished converting it,when I saw you posted it.....lol.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 7, 2012)

Has anyone compared this chart with the price of Gold?


----------



## kuma (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Claudie , how are tricks?
I hope your all well! :mrgreen: 



Claudie said:


> Has anyone compared this chart with the price of Gold?



I thought that that was a good question , it does seem to correlate from about June onwards! :lol: 
I don't know how to save a screen *shot* , but heres a link to a chart on a site that I look at occasionaly to see what the markets are up to , just click on the " Year " box at the bottom of the chart ;

http://www.bullionbypost.co.uk/gold-price-charts/

All the best and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:

Edit ; Right click the link above and click " Open in a new window " , then you can compare the charts side by side , 8)


----------

